# What was your crl / fetal length at 12 week scan?



## Chase

Hi all, I was just wondering what your baby's crown to rump length (crl) was when you had your dating scan and what gestation they gave you from that. I am due to have my dating scan next week, but baby is already measuring 60mm, so am not sure what that will date me at. Xxxx


----------



## kirski

My baby was 51mm at 11+6 weeks :flower:


----------



## nalini878

56mm putting me at 12+1 xx


----------



## 0_o

Well at 13+5 mine was 77.1mm I guess you're up to a week behind. Guess you will find out soon eh! XX


----------



## Decemberbride

7.2cm = 13+2 here

If you look in your yellow notes book, theirs a page with graphs and tables - theirs a table there that says what measurement = how far you are


----------



## Chase

Decemberbride said:


> 7.2cm = 13+2 here
> 
> If you look in your yellow notes book, theirs a page with graphs and tables - theirs a table there that says what measurement = how far you are

Ooooh I hadn't thought about looking in my notes book, thanks for that, although mine is white so it may have different information in. I will have to check. Xxx


----------



## Anababe

Think they made a mistake on mine i dont understand it :dohh:

On the page for my dating scan it says CRL 30.0mm i was 9+6. Then on my 20 week scan it says FL (Which i assume is fetal length?) it says 31.0mm i was exactly 20 weeks.

Surely my baby cant still be 3cm at 20 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Chase

Anababe said:


> Think they made a mistake on mine i dont understand it :dohh:
> 
> On the page for my dating scan it says CRL 30.0mm i was 9+6. Then on my 20 week scan it says FL (Which i assume is fetal length?) it says 31.0mm i was exactly 20 weeks.
> 
> Surely my baby cant still be 3cm at 20 weeks :wacko:

I think that will be femur length hun but I am not sure! Xxx


----------



## Peril

Anababe said:


> Think they made a mistake on mine i dont understand it :dohh:
> 
> On the page for my dating scan it says CRL 30.0mm i was 9+6. Then on my 20 week scan it says FL (Which i assume is fetal length?) it says 31.0mm i was exactly 20 weeks.
> 
> Surely my baby cant still be 3cm at 20 weeks :wacko:

FL is femur length, at the size of the baby at a 20 week scan it is more accurate to measure the thigh bone than the whole length of baby (as it can be balled up etc etc)


----------



## Anababe

aaah silly me :dohh: haha thanks for that! I should have known really being my 3rd baby lol!!


----------



## sarah0

7.8cm 13weeks 5days


----------



## ready2bamum

68.8 CRL and they put me at 12.6 with that...a week more than i thought...whoop whoop.xxx


----------



## ready2bamum

oh and thats the little bubs in my profile photo, how clear and not even 7 cm's...technology eh...brilliant.xxx


----------



## HippyMumma23

60mm @ 12 weeks 3 days.


----------



## loz27

mine was 61.0mm and i was dated 12+4.


----------



## Chase

ready2bamum said:


> oh and thats the little bubs in my profile photo, how clear and not even 7 cm's...technology eh...brilliant.xxx

What an amazing scan, sooo clear!


----------



## Chase

Bump


----------



## MangoCoconut

At 13 + 2 with DD baby was 74.7mm and at 12 + 6 this baby was 65mm


----------



## LilLickysBump

My moo measured 58.1 @ 12.3 weeks x


----------



## becstar4

loz27 said:


> mine was 61.0mm and i was dated 12+4.

Mine was exactly the same.x


----------



## nicole_

12+5 and mine was 6.4cm :)


----------



## LittlePeople

My notes say 54mm and they put me at 12+1 :flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

mine's a mini
at 12+4 it was 53mm (so 5 days behind actually) but i got to keep my due date as it's with IVF they are very sure when baby is made



Decemberbride said:


> If you look in your yellow notes book, theirs a page with graphs and tables - theirs a table there that says what measurement = how far you are

we don't have that here but i've been looking for graphs and tables like that,
can i find it online?


----------



## dottymouse

mine was 63mm at 12w 6d


----------



## SammyJ

48mm at 11w4d


----------



## Swanny

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

x


----------



## tinybutterfly

also, i'd really like to know if length at the 12week scan says something about the gender.


----------



## lisalisalisa

62mm at 12w 4d


----------



## tinybutterfly

Swanny said:


> https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html
> 
> x

thanks a million, you are my hero! all charts i've found so far all started at 20 weeks


----------



## Swanny

:)


----------



## thursday

According to my LMP I was 13 weeks but the scan says "11w6d" and the CRL is 55mm. I am pretty sure I've been measuring a week behind but the Doctor won't change my due date.


----------



## miss cakes

60.7 at 12wk 3days


----------



## Swanny

65mm at 12+4 but they said baby was measuring 12+6. They didn't move my due date forward.

x


----------



## Kristine30

I was 12+2 and 59mm :+)


----------



## Chase

I think it is amazing to see the differences between dates. I wonder why they change some people and not others?


----------



## sammiesmile

i dont know whats what on my scan pic but at the top mine says 10.2 cm and i was 12+2 do you think this means baby or something else xx


----------



## Chase

I think that will be the length of the whole picture, you are looking for a measurement after the initials crl xxx


----------



## Chase

I think that will be the length of the whole picture, you are looking for a measurement after the initials crl xxx


----------



## lynys

My little one was 5.9 cm, which put me within 12 weeks.


----------



## sammy1bby

50.2 mm @ 11+5 xx


----------



## Lover

79mm at 13+3 :D


----------



## gemstone

becstar4 said:


> loz27 said:
> 
> 
> mine was 61.0mm and i was dated 12+4.
> 
> Mine was exactly the same.xClick to expand...

mine was 62 mm at 12 weeks+4 
they don't only use the crl measurements tho to date a pregnancy at 12 weeks. the measure other bones also and nuchal fold x


----------



## sammiesmile

thans just checked my ntes and it say says 57mm at 12+1 cheers xxx


----------



## Chase

tinybutterfly said:


> also, i'd really like to know if length at the 12week scan says something about the gender.

I have never heard anything said about this, is there any evidence that size and gender are related?


----------



## tinybutterfly

Chase said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> also, i'd really like to know if length at the 12week scan says something about the gender.
> 
> I have never heard anything said about this, is there any evidence that size and gender are related?Click to expand...

there is, but not alot, also the numbers don't differ greatly (a matter of mm's) and they overlap a bit (at the first tri stage). there's also evidence that at birth boys are on average bigger and weigh more than girls (got that bit from medical journals, lol, i feel like i'm writing my thesis again)
they say it's often so that small fetuses at the end of first tri are girls, larger ones are males. (from online, so not really reliable)

but i can't find enough data to confirm, boo


----------



## xxsweetkisses

11 Weeks - 41.6 mm
14 weeks & 1 day - 80.8 mm


----------



## stickylizard

mine was 5.59cm and dated me at 11+6. Yours sounds about right according to your ticker. Have a great scan! xx


----------



## Chase

tinybutterfly said:


> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> also, i'd really like to know if length at the 12week scan says something about the gender.
> 
> I have never heard anything said about this, is there any evidence that size and gender are related?Click to expand...
> 
> there is, but not alot, also the numbers don't differ greatly (a matter of mm's) and they overlap a bit (at the first tri stage). there's also evidence that at birth boys are on average bigger and weigh more than girls (got that bit from medical journals, lol, i feel like i'm writing my thesis again)
> they say it's often so that small fetuses at the end of first tri are girls, larger ones are males. (from online, so not really reliable)
> 
> but i can't find enough data to confirm, booClick to expand...

With that in mind I guess I could be looking at having a boy as I am certain of my dates, but am measuring about 5 days ahead. It's daft really because I don't intend to find out on a scan what the sex is, but am looking at all the different types of evidence And old wives tales that can indicate gender lol! So far there is this, cabbage water and wee mixed, nubs, hcg testing at 12 weeks and Chinese prediction!!!!


----------



## Sooz

62.5mm and was dated at 12+4 which was forward 5 days on my previous scan and 7 days on my first scan!

I'm really quite sure when I ovulated so baby just seems to be a very fast grower.


----------



## Chase

Just to let you know, my scan measured me at 13+3 and she said bubs was 74mm, so that puts me two more days ahead!


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

I was 64mm at 12+5 days :)


----------

